# Mac OSX Runs Slow on Windows Network



## ssamlal (Oct 16, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have a windows based network. There is only one Mac on the network, and its internet time is slow. It takes a couple minutes to load a page. Every other computer on the network is Windows and runs perfectly fine. Any suggestions on how to boost the speed on this Mac? Thanks!


----------



## Macsolver (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi,

More info please !
Mac model, OS version, RAM, connection method, Router, DNS - Is exchange server providing DNS ?

The more info the better.

Regards,

Nick


----------

